# Lifetime Hunting License



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

I lived in a bunch of states. Something to think about. Had I bought a Lifetime Lcense in many of these states. I would be able to hunt there as a resident the rest of my life. Not sure how many states this applies in, but the cost of a lifetime license could be off set pretty quick if you look at the cost of NR licenses.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I got 2 different ones years ago-one of my better investments!


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

Does that still matter though? Isn't your residency required to purchase a license ? Meaning you can't apply as a resident for those licenses even if you have purchased a lifetime license in a different state.

right?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I believe that you have to live in the state for at least 6 months before you can buy a lifetime license. Once you buy the lifetime license you never have to pay for that particular license again...just swipe your drivers license and they print your license. still need to buy the other stuff...stamps ect.

Its a really good idea to buy it for your kids when your kids are young...they are pretty cheap because you are taking a risk that your kid will actually hunt. Wish my parents would have done that for me would have saved a ton of money.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Does that still matter though? Isn't your residency required to purchase a license ? Meaning you can't apply as a resident for those licenses even if you have purchased a lifetime license in a different state.
> 
> right?


One of my sons baby gifts was a GA lifetime license. The way I understand it, He can move out of GA and come back and hunt anytime with it.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Wish I would have done that in MN, since I hunt deer there every year...would have already paid for itself.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Jungda99 said:


> I believe that you have to live in the state for at least 6 months before you can buy a lifetime license. Once you buy the lifetime license you never have to pay for that particular license again...just swipe your drivers license and they print your license. still need to buy the other stuff...stamps ect.
> 
> Its a really good idea to buy it for your kids when your kids are young...they are pretty cheap because you are taking a risk that your kid will actually hunt. Wish my parents would have done that for me would have saved a ton of money.


I think the way it works when you buy a lifetime for a young kid or baby, is the money is put in an investment fund or something by the DNR (this may vary by state)...Point being...If you have a friend or some kin having a baby the money would be going to that states natural recources department....I hate giving money to the government, but usually the DNR departments do a fair job with the funds they recieve....Just a thought..........Hey, I just got another thought....wonder if we could keep all the money we pay as taxes and use it to send new deer rifles and stuff for our returning vets?????


----------



## doubledown (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you buy a lifetime license in North Dakota?


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

doubledown said:


> Can you buy a lifetime license in North Dakota?


No, they don't offer it for any species....


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

My dad bought me an Oklahoma lifetime combo (hunting and fishing) License for Christmas when I was ten. In 1994 it cost him $400 dollars. I think think they cost over 800 or more now. With all the deer and turkey tags I would have had to buy and the way the prices have gone up I know that its paid for itself many times. Im in the AF and no matter where I'm stationed its good forever. By far the best Christmas present Ive ever been given.


----------

